# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Jaf Box  شرح رسائل الأخطاء التي تظهر على بوكس الجاف

## GSM-AYA

شرح رسائل الأخطاء التي تظهر على بوكس الجاف     Mcuid Aaaa :- ودي اختصار ل  Phone is Not Powering On Or No Answer From Phone, Tx Signal 0s High(mabe Cable Or Upp Problem)   _خطأ بالكبل او المعالج_     Mcuid Cccc :- No Signal From Phone Or Tx Signal 0s Low(ussaly Uem 0s Damaged)   _خطأ بال UEM ايسي البور_     Mcuid Eeee :- No Answer From Upp   _لا تجواب من المعالج_     Error LoadIng Boot :- Ram Or Upp Problems   عدم استجابة من ايسي الرام او المعالج

----------


## benabdelhafidh

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ايهابو

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## sabir22

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور

----------

